# Are You Frugal?



## OneEyedDiva

If so, are you frugal because you want to be or have to be? I'm frugal because I want to be and finding bargains is fun. In what ways are you frugal?


----------



## ronaldj

we coupon, we hunt for deals, we find sales, we shop when things are on sale, I look for scratch and dent....part because we have too, mostly because we can.....but my son in law once said, "you aren't frugal, you are cheap."...ok by me.


----------



## silla

Wheel and deal.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I clip coupons also and only use them if the item is on sale. I go to store outlets, this time of year I buy Christmas wrapping,ribbon, etc drastically reduced. I have two large freezers and buy meat when it is on sale and freeze it. The hubby loves stuffing with poultry all year around. I save the ends of the bread until I have enough to make a recipe of it,bread crumbs also. So much cheaper than Stove Top. Homemade soup instead of canned.  I make my own glass cleaner and rug cleaner.I could go on and on. I have all the time in the world to be frugal or cheap, but it all adds up and that's what counts.


----------



## Stormy

I use any coupons I get in the mail, magazines, etc. if it's something I usually buy or want to try.  Not as frugal as I should be probably maybe if some day I have to be that will change.  When I buy something big like an appliance, I always shop around to get the best deal, so I don't really throw money out the window


----------



## BlondieBoomer

Frugal? I'm downright cheap, not because I have to be, but because it's something of a challenge for me to save money. The one thing I'm not good at is keeping track of coupons and finding them when I need them. But I will do repairs around the house, like replace toilets or icemakers or fix a frig if I can figure out how to do it. I don't spend a lot on clothes and call up and argue with satellite TV services to get the best prices.


----------



## jujube

I'm not much for coupons but I can sniff out a bargain a mile away.  I drive a 14-year-old car as it still looks good and runs good, because I took good care of it.  I have a dumb phone with inexpensive service.  I live in a small, plain house.  I get most of my clothes (and I mostly live in shorts, t-shirts and jeans) at resale boutiques, Ross and Walmart.  

I'm not afraid to spend money, though, when I see something I really want.   I just bought a piece of art for $350....it was an internal battle as I didn't _need_ it, but dammit, I _wanted_ it so I _bought_ it!  I travel for exactly the same reason....I _want_ to.


----------



## BlondieBoomer

jujube said:


> I'm not much for coupons but I can sniff out a bargain a mile away.  I drive a 14-year-old car as it still looks good and runs good, because I took good care of it.  I have a dumb phone with inexpensive service.  I live in a small, plain house.  I get most of my clothes (and I mostly live in shorts, t-shirts and jeans) at resale boutiques, Ross and Walmart.
> 
> I'm not afraid to spend money, though, when I see something I really want.   I just bought a piece of art for $350....it was an internal battle as I didn't _need_ it, but dammit, I _wanted_ it so I _bought_ it!  I travel for exactly the same reason....I _want_ to.



And you can probably afford to go out and splurge sometimes because you are careful most of time. That makes more sense to me than spending a lot of money of things that aren't important to you. I bet that painting makes you happy every time you look at it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yup, why would anybody in their right mind pay more for something than they have to?

I was born and raised to be frugal by my grandmother, she believed in economizing on the necessities of life so she could afford the luxuries.  Amy Dacyczyn brought it all into focus for me starting with her Parade magazine article back in 1991 and her Frugal Gazette newsletter and books.

Couldn't we all use a tax free raise of 20% or *more*, that's one of the things that being frugal can do for the average person.

I agree with jujube, being frugal does not mean being afraid to spend money, it means that your spending is in line with your beliefs and your values.  Don't be afraid to use some of your new found cash to help charities or others who need a helping hand.  It also does not mean taking advantage of someone else to achieve your frugal goals, leave the *free* sugar packets alone, LOL!!!


----------



## Wilberforce

No I am not frugal, but I do shop around for bargains and review most things before I buy them, For food I buy exactly what I want no matter what it is.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I've always been a bit frugal, but now I'm properly retired, I recon I can splash out a bit.  However, I can still spot a reduced sticker at 50 paces


----------



## Carla

I live within my means. If I find a bargain, fine. I won't go too far out of my way to save a dollar unless it's worth my time and aggravation. At the same time, I am practical and not impulsive.


----------



## Jackie22

Carla said:


> I live within my means. If I find a bargain, fine. I won't go too far out of my way to save a dollar unless it's worth my time and aggravation. At the same time, I am practical and not impulsive.



Me too.


----------



## Knight

Frugal by choice, maybe better said is I want value for the money I spend. Early lesson learned in life was that needs and wants are two separate issues related to ability to pay. Needs always took priority after that painful learning experience. 

An example of frugal would be the purchase of a Kitchen Aid stand mixer. The grinder attachment  for grinding USDA choice beef, or chicken for a variety of food prep is one.  Bone in chicken breast on sale to be boned out leaving breast for a variety of ways to cook and the bones used to make salt & preservative free chicken broth another.


----------



## Bullie76

Most of the time. Sometimes not.


----------



## Butterfly

I'm careful with money and look for the best price on things I buy.  No sense in wasting money on a gold plated toilet seat, or something with bells and whistles you don't need or want.  On big things like appliances, I find the best quality I can for a reasonable price -- no penny wise and pound foolishness stuff.

Last year when my old Saturn died, I found a low mileage 2014 model Kia in almost perfect condition and saved several thousand dollars over what I would have paid for a brand new car, and I'm very happy with the car.  I'll drive it until it, too, dies, or I do, whichever comes first.


----------



## Kitties

Not as much as I should be. I shop thrift shops. I don't buy many clothes. I like to shop on Etsy. My main little problem. I make decent money now. 

I spent too much on that stupid house when I owned it. Repairs and needed upgrades like windows and new heat and air and a lot more. Only to sell it and let someone else have all that new stuff. But I couldn't live there anymore.

With what I'm hearing on the news about changes to Obama Care and even wanting to cut social security, need to save every penny and now I have to consider how long to keep at a job that's killing me full time.


----------



## StillADreamer

I have a lot of Scot blood running thick through my veins! Frugalllll.  Choice is my need.

I'm frugal, stubborn, thrifty-ish but will wait longer to save for a more quality choice than just go for anything, anytime.


----------



## jujube

BlondieBoomer said:


> And you can probably afford to go out and splurge sometimes because you are careful most of time. That makes more sense to me than spending a lot of money of things that aren't important to you. I* bet that painting makes you happy every time you look at it*.



It's actually a stained glass flower scene set into an old window frame.  It's one of those things that the second I saw it, I had to have it.  I'm going to make a stand for it and use it as a "fire screen" in the fireplace.  It will completely fill the opening when I'm finished.  As I only use the fireplace once or twice a year, I'll put it in the opening and put some sort of dim light behind it.  It will be easy enough to lift out the next time I do want to use the fireplace.


----------



## Wilberforce

When I can get out I love to do the thrift shop rounds . I don't need to but I enjoy it, I find lots of interesting stuff. Our main house is filled with antiques from garage sales and thrift shops. I would much rather buy those than anything that came from a new shop with the exception of a few things furniture wise.

My daughter came home last week with a rather newish model of Dyson vacuum cleaner, she paid $5 for it because it had a broken piece, the replacement piece cost $10, a new vacuum exactly the same costs $500. The bargains are there is you look regularly which she does.

We have an auction house near us, they get all the Sears returns, it is a gamble sometimes but about 4 years ago I bought a Bosch dishwasher, it still had the packing stuff around the shelves. I paid $60. It is still working in the main house , why it was returned I have no idea, clearly it had never been used and at the auction folks are hesitant on electrical returns so the gamble sometimes pays off.

Frugal means to be cautious  with money and I do believe it makes life easier if you take the time to search out a good deal, then save the money for things that you can't get a deal on.


----------



## Susie

I am very frugal. No more large house for me. but a small unit, with even smaller backyard where I grow green beans in boxes and some beautiful flowers.
Why? Because I love travel, curiosity about different places in the world motivates me!
Many fantastic travel bargains out there!


----------



## Susie

Did not know "bargaining" was allowed in the U.S.
When traveling in the East, I will try the well-known formula for "bargaining", but I'm not too good at it.


----------



## AprilT

A little of both I guess; it didn't start out that way, but I'm much more budget conscious these days.  More often than not, I love the hunt, the find, the thrill of an earth shattering good deal and I know it when I find it.


----------



## QuickSilver

I was frugal for 40 years and tucked away a very nice retirement nest egg..  in other words.. "I've met my retirement number"   I have not been frugal for the last 2 years and have really been enjoying my money... before I retire and have to be somewhat frugal again.


----------



## RadishRose

Not by nature, but now that I'm retired  I have to be. I've always tried to buy things on sale, that just makes sense, but never enjoyed squeezing a nickle. I'd get more pleasure from picking up a friend's lunch check than counting out every dollar during the "who had what" discussion. 

I rarely find a coupon for actual food that I want to eat like fresh produce or meats.  For other coupon items, it's usually forcing me to buy 2 or even 3 of the item before I can get a paltry few cents off and I don't need 2 or 3. I never learned how to really save with coupons.

Out of necessity now, I do grocery shop on the senior discount days, but I'm finding I can splurge a bit once in a while.


----------



## Lethe200

Nope. I've done it when I had to, didn't really enjoy it then, and don't miss it now.

You only live once, and you can't take it with you when you're gone. We planned strategically and are as prepared as we can possibly be for whatever might happen to one or both of us. 

We spend on what we enjoy. Our funds aren't unlimited, but we are fortunate to have more discretionary income than most have.


----------



## Wilberforce

Radish Rose. I think you have a good attitude, I particularly like the splurge bit it makes the heart rejoice and it doesn't have to be an expensive item either. I found many years ago that for regular folks we all seem to find our own definition of splurge. If I was a millionaires I am not sure if I would get the same feeling, what's a splurge when you are so wealthy.

Sometimes a splurge can be really scary too. I remember a couple of years ago buying a live king crab, it cost me a lot but I had never cooked one and I just had to go for it. it was fantastic and I told myself it would be the only one I ever ate., BUT... a few months later I was in the same shop and they were a little cheaper, I fought with myself, truly I did, but lost the fight. Just as the man was fishing it from the tank and putting it on the scales a friend I hadn't seen for years called my name and we greeted one another. In the background I heard the man say something and waved and nodded to him, then took the bag he offered me. My friend and I chatted. When I got home I found I had paid almost $100 for that huge King crab and I was appalled at myself for the indulgence. I have never bought another but I still remember how delicious that crab was despite it's hefty price tag. The splurge and then some feeling.

Coupons are useless, I find they are always for convenience stuff I don't buy. I do watch the flyers though and when there is a really good price on meats I stock up.

Usually about now here in BC just after New Year I an get full legs of pork for less than $1 a pound, usually I buy three or so, chop them into smaller pieces and freeze along with the lovely meaty bones but since moving into the little house I sold my 25 cubic foot freezer and bought a smaller one and I can't be bothered running over to the main house to search for meat in the other freezer. So I am downsized and no huge chunks of  pork this year.. so no homemade sausages , no raised pork pie,, of gosh the world has tipped...not.

I also think it pays to compare shops as the differences are often quite significant.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I love your answers! Don't need much in the way of clothing but I have stopped shopping at department stores in favor of a very nice thrift-consignment shop not far from my neighborhood. It's organized very much like a department store. I have gotten designer garments, some that I know were new at ridiculous prices. Such as a designer wool swing coat for $4.50, a Tignello leather hobo bag for $16 (shown on their site for $189 and a Diane Von Furstenberg denim dress for $7. Some items actually still have the manufacturers tag and intended department store tags on them.  We also do about 85% of our shopping at Costco and the other 15% at Walmart, Dollar Tree and Big Lots. I get a decent amount of cash back rewards from my cards. I love saving money on things I can so I can spend money on what's most important to me.


----------



## AprilT

OneEyedDiva said:


> I love your answers! Don't need much in the way of clothing but I have stopped shopping at department stores in favor of a very nice thrift-consignment shop not far from my neighborhood. It's organized very much like a department store. I have gotten designer garments, some that I know were new at ridiculous prices. Such as a designer wool swing coat for $4.50, a Tignello leather hobo bag for $16 (shown on their site for $189 and a Diane Von Furstenberg denim dress for $7. Some items actually still have the manufacturers tag and intended department store tags on them.  We also do about 85% of our shopping at Costco and the other 15% at Walmart, Dollar Tree and Big Lots. I get a decent amount of cash back rewards from my cards. I love saving money on things I can so I can spend money on what's most important to me.



Nice!  I'm frugal, not cheap nor do I buy cheaply made items, I use to spend wastefully, but, now I just find it very enjoyable to put any extra to the next bargain.  Maybe frugal isn't exactly the right word for what I do, as I may not be a frequent flyer, but I am a frequent buyer.    Of good deals that is.


----------



## JayBird

What are your favorite resources to help you be frugal?  Any websites or message boards?


----------



## Wilberforce

In my case it took years but I just googled Frugal Living and quite a lot of sites came up, I lokked briefly at one and it had some great ideas.


----------



## Aunt Bea

JayBird said:


> What are your favorite resources to help you be frugal?  Any websites or message boards?



Some of my favorite books are getting old, the prices in them are dated but the information, strategies and recipes are still great.

The Complete Tightwad Gazette - Amy Dacyczyn

Kim Williams Book of Uncommon Sense - Kim Williams

More-With-Less Cookbook - Doris Janzen Longacre

Ms. Pinchpenny's Book of Kitchen Management - Dorothy Parker

Good Recipes for Hard Times - Louise Newton

Old, Poor, Alone, and Happy - Katherine Dissinger 

Good Cheap Food - Miriam Ungerer

The Frugal Village Forum provides some great information and inspiration.

Good luck!


----------



## ossian

As a Scot, it is not in my nature to be frugal. I am generous to a fault. However, I am also a willing learner and if I can get any tips here, I am open to suggestions. :bigwink:


----------



## RadishRose

Jeannine said:

*Sometimes a splurge can be really scary too. I remember a couple of years ago buying a live king crab, it cost me a lot but I had never cooked one and I just had to go for it. it was fantastic and I told myself it would be the only one I ever ate., BUT... a few months later I was in the same shop and they were a little cheaper, I fought with myself, truly I did, but lost the fight. Just as the man was fishing it from the tank and putting it on the scales a friend I hadn't seen for years called my name and we greeted one another. In the background I heard the man say something and waved and nodded to him, then took the bag he offered me. My friend and I chatted. When I got home I found I had paid almost $100 for that huge King crab and I was appalled at myself for the indulgence. I have never bought another but I still remember how delicious that crab was despite it's hefty price tag. The splurge and then some feeling.

Coupons are useless, I find they are always for convenience stuff I don't buy. I do watch the flyers though and when there is a really good price on meats I stock up.*

Jeannine,
 I agree  that little splurges help bring some joy to life.  I think most of us have splurged to excess in our lives and felt guilty later. I guess it's human. Maybe your King Crab tasted even better knowing it was going to be (one of ) your last ones. I agree that shopping with flyers is better than than coupons, at least for me. It must be a lot of work to section off all that meat but you've certainly saved by doing that.

Last night I saw part of a show on TV about penny pinchers, out of UK. One lady was so miserable, her kids had to eat a bunch of cheap, processed hamburgers for days because she got them for next to nothing. The kids even said they didn't like them but she just kept saying "they weren't that bad". ugh. 

Wisely, their home was solar, but it came out that on cloudy days there was little or not enough hot water so they skipped showers. Unwisely, there was no back up system.


----------



## AprilT

Jeannine said:


> In my case it took years but I just googled Frugal Living and quite a lot of sites came up, I lokked briefly at one and it had some great ideas.



Yep, this^.  But again, have my limits to the degree of being frugal, I'm not giving up certain luxuries no matter, butter, shrimp, the occasional filet mignon are staples.


----------



## AprilT

AprilT said:


> Yep, this^.  But again, have my limits to the degree of being frugal, I'm not giving up certain luxuries no matter, butter, shrimp, the occasional filet mignon are staples.



Also, to me shopping sites like Amazon, Walmart, ebay, poshmark for deals is my idea of being frugal as I no longer shop certain major more pricier retailers as I once did.


----------



## dog lover

I don't eat processed foods and so coupons are useless for food. I do grow my own veggies and fruit though, so that saves a lot while I get to splurge on scrumptious sun ripened heirloom tomatoes and all kinds of other wonderful stuff to my heart's content. I am too lazy to preserve the produce, plus don't really like preserved produce, so I just drop the excess off at the local senior center. (Tip for non-gardeners - check around, there is probably free organic sun ripened produce available some place, most gardeners do donate excess). Other than food, I splurge on items that will last me a life time (now) and give me the most reward, the most expensive of which is my massage chair. I had to save up for it, and it was well worth it. I use it a couple of times daily and my poor old body feels to much better afterwards, it's like the fountain of youth for me. I wouldn't give it up for anything. Best thing I ever did for myself. One rule though I follow religiously - if I can't pay cash for it, I am not buying it. Whatever it is.


----------



## Lon

No I am not Frugal.  I buy what ever pleases me and what I need. but do compare prices.


----------



## Aunt Bea

It's interesting that some folks think being frugal involves suffering or hardship.  It reminds me of Hetty Green, the witch of Wall Street.  Hetty was once the worlds wealthiest woman, she was also a notorious miser and skinflint.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hetty_Green

To me being frugal is learning to spend less on things that don't give much pleasure or satisfaction so you can divert those funds into things that give you a great deal of joy or security.  It doesn't involve any sort of suffering it is just spending and saving in a way that expresses your values and beliefs.


----------



## Wilberforce

I agree it is a misunderstood word. Frugal doesn't mean  cheap it means to be careful and spend wisely. Penny pinching isn't frugal either , it is also cheap, especially when it causes hardship like the post about the burgers..Cheap is when you take a jam jar that you have just used the last of , add water swish it around and serve it as fruit juice!!  I knew a family who had their toilet tissue rationed, Dad gave them a roll which had to last a fixed period of time , if you ran out  there was no more till the next time, that is not frugal it is mean.

Glad to see someone appreciates their heirloom tomatoes, I am a seed saver, tomatoes, squash  and beans particularly. so always lots of tomato choices here.  I too donate my surplus . I do miss my acreage though as space is so limited now.  
 I hate to buy seeds, it seems so unnecessary  with all the seed swapping that goes on. I couldn't in a 100 years grow all that I have but it is a bit addictive. I wonder if there is a tomato with a name that suggests frugality.I will have to check that one LOL


I am yearning for that crab again now, I should not have chatted about it.


----------



## Falcon

FRUGAL;  A funny word.

Teacher told the class that "frugal"  means  : to SAVE"   Then asked the class to write a story using the new word.

Little Johnnie wrote;  " One day the brave knight was riding his white steed, and heard a maiden in distress  crying,

"Frugal me,  Frugal me."

So he rode over and frugaled  her; and they lived happily  everafter."


----------



## RadishRose

I guess it's easy to misconstrue "frugal" according to the synonyms at Dictionary.com

                     [h=1]frugal[/h]                    

                                      [froo-guh l]                                                         




                          Examples                    
                          Word Origin                    
 
See more synonyms on Thesaurus.com 
                                                                                                     adjective                                                                         1.      economical in use or expenditure; prudently saving or sparing; not wasteful: What your office needs is a frugal manager who can save you money without resorting to painful cutbacks.
                                                         Synonyms: thrifty, chary, provident, careful, prudent, penny-wise, scrimping; miserly, Scotch, penny-pinching. 
                                                                                 Antonyms: wasteful, extravagant, spendthrift, prodigal, profligate. 


                                                   2.      entailing little expense; requiring few resources; meager; scanty: a frugal meal.
                                                         Synonyms: scant, slim, sparing, skimpy. 
                                                                                 Antonyms: luxurious, lavish, profuse.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

JayBird said:


> What are your favorite resources to help you be frugal?  Any websites or message boards?


JAYBIRD: Besides the thrift and bulk shopping, I'll do internet searches using "best prices on...." (whatever) and often it winds up being Amazon. For household items, besides Amazon there's Overstock.com & Wayfair.com. To get paid for shopping, literally, there's Ebates.com  They often have discount clipless "coupons" for the retail store sites they feature (over 2,000 well known retailers) and when you shop those sites, connecting first via Ebates links, you will get whatever percent back that connection indicates. Your rebates must total a certain amount before they'll send your check...I forgot if it's $5 or $10, but I have used the site before and it's legit. Then there's Ebay. I stopped dealing with them because I refuse to use Paypal but I'm sure they have good prices. 

I found better prices on my lotions and body washes on Luckyvitamin.com and even better prices on Jet.com, but Jet's selection at the time was sparse. I now have Citi Price Rewind (Citibank) so if I buy goods up to $1,500 a year using their card, then send Citi the receipts within 60 days of purchase, they'll search for a better deal and if found, refund the difference.. I just used it for the first time a week or so ago. I bought two pairs of Skechers sneakers, buy one get one half off. The most expensive pair was $59.98. Citi found them for $54.98 so I get a $5 cash back or credit toward my bill. I also pay for almost everything, except our housing and utility costs, using my rewards cards (making sure to take advantage of the 5% bonus feature), then pay the balances off in full each month. That practice, along with taking a pre-approved card deal from TD with a $200 cash back incentive, has gotten me $570 cash back in 2016.   I would not have gotten the same benefit by writing checks or using a debit card.


----------



## AprilT

Aunt Bea said:


> It's interesting that some folks think being frugal involves suffering or hardship.  It reminds me of Hetty Green, the witch of Wall Street.  Hetty was once the worlds wealthiest woman, she was also a notorious miser and skinflint.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hetty_Green
> 
> To me being frugal is learning to spend less on things that don't give much pleasure or satisfaction so you can divert those funds into things that give you a great deal of joy or security.  It doesn't involve any sort of suffering it is just spending and saving in a way that expresses your values and beliefs.




:thumbsup1: I do agree.  Being budget conscious or how one wants to put being frugal,  doesn't mean deprivation.


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> ....To me being frugal is learning to spend less on things that don't give much pleasure or satisfaction so you can divert those funds into things that give you a great deal of joy or security.  It doesn't involve any sort of suffering it is just spending and saving in a way that expresses your values and beliefs.


I've always been probably too careful with money.  But if this the definition of frugal, and I like it, then I've been closer to frugal since I retired.  

Intangible things I've spent money on lately are things that give me _peace of mind_.  One of those things is *not* worrying about whether I'm managing money in the best possible way all the time.  I don't want to become obsessed with it anymore. That gives me joy. 

Does that make sense, in a twisted sort of way?  LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva

NancyNGA said:


> I've always been probably too careful with money.  But if this the definition of frugal, and I like it, then I've been closer to frugal since I retired.
> 
> Intangible things I've spent money on lately are things that give me _peace of mind_.  One of those things is *not* worrying about whether I'm managing money in the best possible way all the time.  I don't want to become obsessed with it anymore. That gives me joy.
> 
> Does that make sense, in a twisted sort of way?  LOL


It absolutely does Nancy....and I don't think it's twisted at all.  Each person has to manage finances in the best way for her/him. What you call obsessed is comfort and a secure feeling for me and it gives me joy to see how well I'm managing. Plus it's sort of a hobby. Nothing wrong with your way of thinking and nothing wrong with mine. So continue doing your thing!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

ossian said:


> As a Scot, it is not in my nature to be frugal. I am generous to a fault. However, I am also a willing learner and if I can get any tips here, I am open to suggestions. :bigwink:


Just read through the replies here to see what others are doing and stay tuned because I will continue to post frugal moves that have worked for me.


----------



## Dragonlady

I wouldn't call myself frugal, but I am careful with my money. I paid off my house shortly after I retired and have paid cash for just about everything else - including my vehicle. I bought a Smart car in '14 and paid cash for that. I do use my credit cards, but pay them off every month. I don't take much in medicine except for a couple of inhalers, so my medical bills are very low - check-ups yearly. I even paid off my hospital bill for my surgery right away. I don't buy a lot of clothing - I'm still wearing tee shirts I've had for years. around the house. The only fairly big expense I have is for my Taekwondo tuition. I refuse to get a smart phone; the charges for using them are outrageous  - I still have a flip phone I've had for years. When it finally dies, I will get a track phone.
I DC'd the satellite TV and got an Amazon fire/Prime and bought an antenna - the Sat TV had gradually gotten ridiculously expensive. Antenna is free. I subscribe to HBO and STARZ for about a 10th of what Sat TV cost.
I do much of my shopping from Amazon - I have found them to be cheaper than most others for the kind of stuff I buy. I do cross check them occasionally.
 There really isn't an awful I want. I keep things forever - until they die. I've done some major repairs on the house (I used to do them myself, but figure at my age (80) I'd rather pay someone else to do them now), but paid cash for those. Every year I try to do a major repair as needed. I hope to leave the house to my daughter and want it to be in the best shape. In the meantime I enjoy the company of my daughter, grandson and great grandson and love my little house and my critters (3 cats and 2 dogs). For entertainment at home I read, watch TV and play video games LOL


----------



## steelcitiesgray

Dragonlady said:


> I wouldn't call myself frugal, but I am careful with my money. I paid off my house shortly after I retired and have paid cash for just about everything else - including my vehicle. I bought a Smart car in '14 and paid cash for that. I do use my credit cards, but pay them off every month. I don't take much in medicine except for a couple of inhalers, so my medical bills are very low - check-ups yearly. I even paid off my hospital bill for my surgery right away. I don't buy a lot of clothing - I'm still wearing tee shirts I've had for years. around the house. The only fairly big expense I have is for my Taekwondo tuition. I refuse to get a smart phone; the charges for using them are outrageous  - I still have a flip phone I've had for years. When it finally dies, I will get a track phone.
> I DC'd the satellite TV and got an Amazon fire/Prime and bought an antenna - the Sat TV had gradually gotten ridiculously expensive. Antenna is free. I subscribe to HBO and STARZ for about a 10th of what Sat TV cost.
> I do much of my shopping from Amazon - I have found them to be cheaper than most others for the kind of stuff I buy. I do cross check them occasionally.
> There really isn't an awful I want. I keep things forever - until they die. I've done some major repairs on the house (I used to do them myself, but figure at my age (80) I'd rather pay someone else to do them now), but paid cash for those. Every year I try to do a major repair as needed. I hope to leave the house to my daughter and want it to be in the best shape. In the meantime I enjoy the company of my daughter, grandson and great grandson and love my little house and my critters (3 cats and 2 dogs). For entertainment at home I read, watch TV and play video games LOL



Dragonlady, You are smart about your finances. Glad to see that you are smart about keeping up repairs on your house. So many people as they age seem to forget about or can't afford house repairs. I'd sell and downsize if I couldn't keep up my house.


----------



## nvtribefan

I'd love to see more posts from people on the ways they are frugal.  (Not cheap, miserly, or penny wise pound foolish.)


----------



## mathjak107

i have never really been frugal . i learned a long time ago a penny saved is a penny earned -but without good compounding it will always be a penny .


so i learned to attack things from the other side . i never really watched the penny's but whatever i did manage to save i made sure i learned to grow at the best compounding rate i could . so learning how to invest and tax plan is what i ended up doing . it let me spend more on the income side and make more on the investing side without pinching those penny's .

one of the issues  i always found in frugal forums is many frugal people worship that dollar so much they are afraid of risk . so they do little to compound what they have and have to work many times harder trying to save those penny's .


----------



## Peanut

I don't know if i'm frugal or not but i do ask for discounts, back home in australia we are used to haggling with people it's what we are accustomed to so here in the sates i do the same thing and haggle with people and my husband's jaw drops everytime i succeed so now he to is trying his had at haggling and is getting some nice discounts of which he's now proud of. before meeting me he just used to pay what ever the asking price was on an item. not anymore, hahaha.


----------



## debodun

I make Ebenezer Scrooge look like Diamond Jim Brady. I have a panic attack whenever I have to spend money outside of "necessities" (food, taxes, gas for car, utilities). If I have a dripping faucet, rather than pay a plumber an exorbitant fee, I catch the water in a plastic tub and use it to water houseplants or put it in the humidifier. I get this from my maternal grandmother who invented hamburger helper during the Depression (one loaf of bread aground up with a pound of hamburger).


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Dragonlady said:


> I wouldn't call myself frugal, but I am careful with my money. I paid off my house shortly after I retired and have paid cash for just about everything else - including my vehicle. I bought a Smart car in '14 and paid cash for that. I do use my credit cards, but pay them off every month. I don't take much in medicine except for a couple of inhalers, so my medical bills are very low - check-ups yearly. I even paid off my hospital bill for my surgery right away. I don't buy a lot of clothing - I'm still wearing tee shirts I've had for years. around the house. The only fairly big expense I have is for my Taekwondo tuition. I refuse to get a smart phone; the charges for using them are outrageous  - I still have a flip phone I've had for years. When it finally dies, I will get a track phone.
> I DC'd the satellite TV and got an Amazon fire/Prime and bought an antenna - the Sat TV had gradually gotten ridiculously expensive. Antenna is free. I subscribe to HBO and STARZ for about a 10th of what Sat TV cost.
> I do much of my shopping from Amazon - I have found them to be cheaper than most others for the kind of stuff I buy. I do cross check them occasionally.
> There really isn't an awful I want. I keep things forever - until they die. I've done some major repairs on the house (I used to do them myself, but figure at my age (80) I'd rather pay someone else to do them now), but paid cash for those. Every year I try to do a major repair as needed. I hope to leave the house to my daughter and want it to be in the best shape. In the meantime I enjoy the company of my daughter, grandson and great grandson and love my little house and my critters (3 cats and 2 dogs). For entertainment at home I read, watch TV and play video games LOL


You do well Dragonlady! Can't do without my smartphone. It's many things to me. So I'm frugal in other areas so I can afford the phone. Actually don't pay that much because we switched from Sprint to MetroPCS...saved $26 a month right off the bat and the service is better. Plus went from 3G to 4G so the Wifi connection is faster. In addition I can use the phone's wifi for my tablet when I'm away from home. That would have cost me additional if I'd stayed with Sprint. I started to drop my land line phone service and downgrade my cable package for the second time in two years but the rep gave me a special for keeping Optimum Triple Play (phone, internet, cable) I couldn't refuse. He added Showtime and Starz which I didn't have before and reduced the bill by $31 a month. Total savings over two years ago $65 a month.


----------



## nvtribefan

debodun said:


> I make Ebenezer Scrooge look like Diamond Jim Brady. I have a panic attack whenever I have to spend money outside of "necessities" (food, taxes, gas for car, utilities). If I have a dripping faucet, rather than pay a plumber an exorbitant fee, I catch the water in a plastic tub and use it to water houseplants or put it in the humidifier. I get this from my maternal grandmother who invented hamburger helper during the Depression (one loaf of bread aground up with a pound of hamburger).



That's not frugality.  :sorrow:


----------



## debodun

nvtribefan said:


> That's not frugality.  :sorrow:



What is it?


----------



## Kitties

nvtribefan said:


> That's not frugality.  :sorrow:


I think some people might just call that being cheap. I'd disagree though. I like how you would not waste water. If it's for saving money or saving water, it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## mathjak107

cheap is when your lack of spending start's  effecting the lives around you in a negative way .i worked with a guy who made his wife suffer in 100 degree weather because he was to cheap to buy and run an air conditioner .


----------



## Kitties

mathjak107 said:


> cheap is when your lack of spending start's  effecting the lives around you in a negative way .i worked with a guy who made his wife suffer in 100 degree weather because he was to cheap to buy and run an air conditioner .


If the wife didn't have a say in the temperature of the home, I'd call that abuse.

That said, I do make my cats suffer at 81 degrees in the apartment all summer. But then I do too because it's what I keep the AC on and it's comfortable enough for me.


----------



## mathjak107

at 81 i would move out   lol


----------



## nvtribefan

debodun said:


> What is it?



I would put not maintaining my home in the category of penny wise, pound foolish.


----------



## Aunt Marg

OneEyedDiva said:


> If so, are you frugal because you want to be or have to be? I'm frugal because I want to be and finding bargains is fun. In what ways are you frugal?


I was raised in an old-fashioned frugal home where whatever could be fixed or repaired, was, and if there was use left in something or another, it was used right to the bitter-end. Every last drop of use was wrung out of whatever it was that we used in the home, and it rubbed off on me in a really big way.

When I got married, our first home came with a clothesline, but I remember telling my husband, good thing our home came with a clothesline, because if it didn't, we'd be putting one in. Then came our first born, and having grown up changing old-fashioned cloth diapers on baby siblings, I hesitated not a second in seeing to it that dear daughter wore the same.

Homemade baby food and formula also figured in, as did being a stay-at-home mom and fulltime homemaker, so all meals were prepared from scratch, and anything clothing related (alterations, mending, stitching, repairs)... my trusty-ole sewing machine was there.

I canned, and we kept a small vegetable garden. As for whatever could be reused or recycled, I did, right down to washing-out plastic bags and hanging them on the clothesline to dry.

Thrift and second-hand store shopping was a hugs one for me when the kids were babies/little, as was accepting any/all hand-me-downs that neighbours and family seen our way.

In 1992, our last was born, bringing the grand total of children in our home to 6, and one would think that after 5 babies, I would have reached my breaking-point washing diapers and making homemade baby food and formula, however, holding true to my old-fashioned and frugal ways, homemade baby food and formula along with cloth diapers and safety pins, remained the order of the day in our home.

I refused to cave to our disposable world.


----------



## JaniceM

OneEyedDiva said:


> If so, are you frugal because you want to be or have to be? I'm frugal because I want to be and finding bargains is fun. In what ways are you frugal?


Yes, and always have been.
Mostly because I can't stand wastefulness, whether it's products or money.  My viewpoint:  if I don't need it, I don't need it, and probably don't want it either.


----------



## debodun

I have made frugality into an art form! I am not a penny pincher, I'm a penny strangler!


----------



## Keesha

Absolutely not in any way whatsoever.
I’m not frivolous with money but not a tightwad either

I’m very generous since I understand that money is meant to be circulated just like everything else. What I put out comes back to me tenfold.


----------



## Autumn

Wilberforce said:


> No I am not frugal, but I do shop around for bargains and review most things before I buy them, For food I buy exactly what I want no matter what it is.



Me, too!  After years of cooking what everyone else liked, I'm alone now and buy exactly what I feel like eating, even if the price is high.  I don't drink, smoke or chase wild men - I deserve at least one indulgence...

But yes, I comparison shop, use coupons , etc.


----------



## Pinky

I'm more frugal with buying for myself, than I am for buying for others. It depends on what I'm buying though.


----------



## RadishRose

I'm on the frugal side because I have to be. But I don't bother with cents off coupons and will buy something not on sale if I really want or need it. Money is not a game nor an obsession to me.

Cheapskates and tightwads annoy me as much as those who brag about how much they spend.

It's just how I was raised. It was impolite to talk about one's money, politics or religion as not only boring but risks the chance of insulting a listener.


----------



## JaniceM

RadishRose said:


> I'm on the frugal side because I have to be. But I don't bother with cents off coupons and will buy something not on sale if I really want or need it. Money is not a game nor an obsession to me.
> 
> Cheapskates and tightwads annoy me as much as those who brag about how much they spend.
> 
> It's just how I was raised. It was impolite to talk about one's money, politics or religion as not only boring but risks the chance of insulting a listener.


I never heard it applied to politics or religion, but had the same background regarding money-  the word used was "tacky," meaning in bad taste.


----------



## PamfromTx

Carla said:


> I live within my means. If I find a bargain, fine. I won't go too far out of my way to save a dollar unless it's worth my time and aggravation. At the same time, I am practical and not impulsive.


Me three.


----------



## Geezerette

I call it “thrifty”, rather than frugal. There are a lot of things I can’t afford: things I can afford but just as happy with less expensive substitute; things I feel it’s worth “splurging on” once in a while..
Some things I’d rather do without than get poorer quality substitutes. Look for value. Pretty much immune to fads.


----------



## PamfromTx

No, I am not frugal.  I'm the opposite ... i enjoy giving to others.  It makes me happy to do so.  Now, I, on the other hand don't spend much on myself.  I finally broke down and ordered some granny panties for myself.  Long overdue.  lol  

I want the little ones to have everything they need.  By little ones, I meant the youngest of the family; my two g-nieces (Lucy Jo and Lily Ann).

Aunt Pam got brave and went out to find them winter jackets and pjs.  And of course I couldn't resist some adorable dresses.  I wanted to get more for them but have to control myself.  

Life is too short.


----------



## Keesha

JaniceM said:


> I never heard it applied to politics or religion, but had the same background regarding money-  the word used was "tacky," meaning in bad taste.





RadishRose said:


> It's just how I was raised. It was impolite to talk about one's money, politics or religion as not only boring but risks the chance of insulting a listener.


I never got that memo but I’m starting to catch on.


----------



## JaniceM

Keesha said:


> I never got that memo but I’m starting to catch on.


Maybe it's a regional/background thing.  
Individuals in my current location never heard of it.


----------



## Keesha

JaniceM said:


> Maybe it's a regional/background thing.
> Individuals in my current location never heard of it.


Yeah. Maybe. I understand not discussing religion or politics but I didn’t know money was included .  I can understand why it would be.


----------



## Irwin

Yeah, I'm "frugal," but I've changed from buying what was the best deal to deciding what I want and then finding the best price on it.


----------



## fmdog44

My life long friend blew it as soon as he got it all of his life and died penniless as did my brother. I worked and saved as a kid and had a bank account. My dad hounded me on the importance of money in the frame of "try living without it". I'm far from being a cheapskate but I check and compare prices. I just hate waste no matter the application. Being retired with X number of years left on Earth I spend knowing I can't take it with me. What's left goes to my charity.


----------



## win231

I am frugal - within certain limits.
When I'm paying people to do work in my house - like plumbers, etc. I never bargain; I pay whatever they ask, especially if the work is physical, like major plumbing.  I think it's insulting to bargain someone down for their labor.
I may shop around for a few estimates for major home repairs, but once I decide on someone, I don't bargain.

I do price shop extensively when buying things.


----------



## Wren

I'm careful, not frugal to the point of being uncomfortable  or going without , if I want something I have it,  but I don't waste money

I always say "I'm not mean but I'm not stupid either"...


----------



## Keesha

nvtribefan said:


> I would put not maintaining my home in the category of penny wise, pound foolish.


You think?


----------



## Lewkat

No, I am not.  I have never had a sense of fiscal responsibility whatsoever.  I am an impulsive spender and sometimes have regretted same.


----------



## Camper6

OneEyedDiva said:


> If so, are you frugal because you want to be or have to be? I'm frugal because I want to be and finding bargains is fun. In what ways are you frugal?


I'm really frugal.  I hate to throw anything away.  I end up trying to repair everything that breaks no matter how inexpensive it is.  You learn a lot when you take something apart.
I keep track of all my expenses. 
My mother was very frugal especially when it came to food.  I didn't really appreciate her efforts when I was small.  She was a terrific gardener and used to preserve everything for winter use.
I have a friend who phones me when he spots a bargain and I do the same for him.
The other day Walmart was clearing out pants and shorts.  $5.00 a pair.  
I also have a sewing machine and hem all my pants.


----------



## Camper6

Susie said:


> Did not know "bargaining" was allowed in the U.S.
> When traveling in the East, I will try the well-known formula for "bargaining", but I'm not too good at it.


You mean you have bought a car without haggling for the price?  That would be a rare breed.


----------



## Camper6

jujube said:


> I'm not much for coupons but I can sniff out a bargain a mile away.  I drive a 14-year-old car as it still looks good and runs good, because I took good care of it.  I have a dumb phone with inexpensive service.  I live in a small, plain house.  I get most of my clothes (and I mostly live in shorts, t-shirts and jeans) at resale boutiques, Ross and Walmart.
> 
> I'm not afraid to spend money, though, when I see something I really want.   I just bought a piece of art for $350....it was an internal battle as I didn't _need_ it, but dammit, I _wanted_ it so I _bought_ it!  I travel for exactly the same reason....I _want_ to.


"A thing of beauty, is a joy forever"


----------



## Gary O'

*Are You Frugal?*

I thought I was
Until my wife showed me what frugal was
She's crazy frugal
Won't buy nuthin'
Makes weird soup from weirder stuff
Never seen the like



OneEyedDiva said:


> If so, are you frugal because you want to be or have to be?



Been on both sides of that coin

Now, because we wish to be


----------



## Sassycakes

I don't know if I would call myself frugal or cheap. Years ago hubby and I were shopping. I saw a dress I liked and he told me to buy it. I said "No I don't need it now". He said "that's what I mean when I call you your cheap." So I answered "If I wasn't cheap you couldn't afford a $400.00 suit." It's many years later now and he has never called me cheap again.


----------



## moviequeen1

yes, I keep track of everything I spend monthly
I try not to use my credit card more than twice/month,everything else I pay by cash


----------



## hellomimi

I've always been a saver. Since I'm single now with relatively more disposable income, I still don't feel I have to splurge just because. While I give money to my family overseas, I make sure not to overdo it. I have charities I support like the Operation Smile, which I volunteered my services years ago. It gave me much joy to see lives of kids transformed after surgeries. I also take pride of my World Vision scholars, they send me pictures every year I'm happy to know I'm making a positive difference in their lives even if we'll never meet.

I made a rule for myself when buying luxury items even if money is not an issue. I ask myself, "How long will (insert item here) give me happiness? If it's just a day or two, I don't buy it. BUT, if myself tells me it's not only practical but will be a good investment for a long time, I sleep over it for two days and if I'm still thinking about it, I buy it. IF by chance, it's no longer available, I have learned to accept that it wasn't meant for me. Life goes on.


----------



## Kayelle

I was raised to "understand value" rather than being "frugal" or cheap. 

Bowmore does all the grocery shopping for example, and we have a large exterior pantry we call our grocery store. Nearly everything in there he found at bargain prices. We love good meat, and have an extra freezer, so all those expensive cuts of meat were found by him at bargain prices too. He *loves* playing the game of bargain hunting for quality food, and adores my cooking. He is even my Sous Chef and it makes cooking my pleasure as the Chef de Cuisine (Head Chef) ...  We make a monthly ongoing cash donation to our local food bank because it's the right thing to do, and is paying forward the bargain hunting he enjoys.

We have few expenses since our home is paid for and we each paid cash for new cars. We buy nothing on time, ever. Even with all the world traveling we've done, nothing was ever financed.
I think "understanding value" would describe us.


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm frugal but not enough...so I am becoming more frugal after paying a large car repair and not having enough money left for much.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> I'm frugal but not enough...so I am becoming more frugal after paying a large car repair and not having enough money left for much.


That's definitely not the fun way to be frugal.

Sorry to hear of the unexpected bill, Ruthanne.

Hoping you can weather the storm and get back on your feet comfortably once again.

Being behind the eight-ball is no fun.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> That's definitely not the fun way to be frugal.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the unexpected bill, Ruthanne.
> 
> Hoping you can weather the storm and get back on your feet comfortably once again.
> 
> Being behind the eight-ball is no fun.


No, it's not fun at all, and makes me worried about more unexpected things popping up....I need to meditate about now


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> No, it's not fun at all, and makes me worried about more unexpected things popping up....I need to meditate about now


I like my old adage... "one day at a time". 

Believe it or not it helps me relax when life happens.


----------



## Rosemarie

I'm not penny-pinching, I love spending money but I hate paying more for something than it is worth. For instance, I don't have a car but I'm willing to walk 3 miles to the pet store on the other side of town because their hay is cheaper than the store which is closer to me.


----------



## Knight

Kayelle's post #89 could describe my wife & me exactly.


----------



## JimBob1952

I'm not frugal.  I'm cheap.  

I don't buy much of anything.  I take about $20 out of our "cash drawer" and it usually lasts me a couple of weeks.  I eat almost all of my meals at home.  Entertainment is reading, piano, online bridge, bicycling.  Our house is full of books so now I usually get books out of the library.  

The paradox is that as a couple we spend a lot of money.  We belong to a club where we play golf, tennis and swim.  We have a dog (expensive). We travel in non-pandemic times.  Our grocery bills seem astronomical to me.  

I think of it as brakes and accelerator.  Guess who plays the role of the brakes?


----------



## Aunt Marg

JimBob1952 said:


> I'm not frugal.  I'm cheap.
> 
> I don't buy much of anything.  I take about $20 out of our "cash drawer" and it usually lasts me a couple of weeks.  I eat almost all of my meals at home.  Entertainment is reading, piano, online bridge, bicycling.  Our house is full of books so now I usually get books out of the library.
> 
> The paradox is that as a couple we spend a lot of money.  We belong to a club where we play golf, tennis and swim.  We have a dog (expensive). We travel in non-pandemic times.  Our grocery bills seem astronomical to me.
> 
> I think of it as brakes and accelerator.  *Guess who plays the role of the brakes*?


Your empty wallet?


----------



## JimBob1952

Aunt Marg said:


> Your empty wallet?



No, there's plenty of gas in the tank.


----------



## Aunt Marg

JimBob1952 said:


> No, there's plenty of gas in the tank.


LOL!

I was just having a little fun with you when I said wallet.


----------



## JimBob1952

Understood, and there have been plenty of times when the tank has been empty/overdrawn.


----------



## Aunt Marg

JimBob1952 said:


> Understood, and there have been plenty of times when the tank has been empty/overdrawn.


Dear husband and I know that all too well.

So happy those years are behind us now. I remember many-a sleepless night as a result of.


----------



## JimBob1952

Aunt Marg said:


> Dear husband and I know that all too well.
> 
> So happy those years are behind us now. I remember many-a sleepless night as a result of.


So true.  Thank heavens we can joke about it now.  It wasn't so funny at the time!


----------



## Aunt Marg

JimBob1952 said:


> So true.  Thank heavens we can joke about it now.  It wasn't so funny at the time!


You said it, JimBob.


----------



## kim7346

I think I'm "frugal" because my parents grew up during the Great Depression and, in a way, I sort of "inherited" it. They saved things most people would throw away. Always looking for a bargain (even in good financial times), I was once jokingly told that I was cheap. 

I said "I'm not cheap, .... I'm frugal"


----------



## Pinky

There was a time when I had to be frugal .. otherwise, I wouldn't have made it from paycheck to paycheck. 

Being a stay-at-home-Mom, I had to budget. We did without annual vacations, but it wasn't a hardship. We also helped out my sister who was widowed young with 2 small children.

I still price-check, and don't purchase items frivolously (for myself). However, I am not the same with buying for others.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@moviequeen1 and @Kayelle  It's too bad you are not taking advantage of cash back rewards and sign up bonuses. People who don't wish to hold a balance on credit cards are perfect candidates for reaping these rewards as long as they pay off the balances in full each month. In 2019 I got back $635 and this year so far, $1,232 in bonus and cash back rewards. I'm expecting at least $58 more by year's end.


----------



## DaveA

What you are is in "the eye of the beholder".  

If they are also careful with THEIR money, you're frugal. To the rest - -you're "cheap".


----------



## StarSong

win231 said:


> I am frugal - within certain limits.
> When I'm paying people to do work in my house - like plumbers, etc. I never bargain; I pay whatever they ask, especially if the work is physical, like major plumbing.  *I think it's insulting to bargain someone down for their labor.
> I may shop around for a few estimates for major home repairs, but once I decide on someone, I don't bargain.*
> 
> I do price shop extensively when buying things.


Ditto on your entire post, and especially agree with the portion I bolded.


----------



## Liberty

OneEyedDiva said:


> @moviequeen1 and @Kayelle  It's too bad you are not taking advantage of cash back rewards and sign up bonuses. People who don't wish to hold a balance on credit cards are perfect candidates for reaping these rewards as long as they pay off the balances in full each month. In 2019 I got back $635 and this year so far, $1,232 in bonus and cash back rewards. I'm expecting at least $58 more by year's end.


Hey, Diva...where do you get the "bonus" back from - what cards I mean?
Love the Amazon 5% - it really adds up, and other cards normal discounts, too.


----------



## Sassycakes

*This brought back a memory from years ago. Hubby and I were shopping and I saw a dress I liked . He said "Just buy it." I said that I didn't need it and he said "That's what I mean about you,you're cheap". I said "If I wasn't cheap you wouldn't be able to buy a $400.00 suit. " Times were tough then and I felt it was more important for him to get what he needed. After that he never called me cheap again.*


----------



## JustBonee

Frugal?  ..  I like to think that I am  most of the time,  but if I see something that I _really _want, I go for it. 
Generally talking clothes,  or maybe home furnishings.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Liberty said:


> Hey, Diva...where do you get the "bonus" back from - what cards I mean?
> Love the Amazon 5% - it really adds up, and other cards normal discounts, too.


Liberty, I have several cards, some of which I only signed up for because of their cash back policies and/or bonuses. I have Chase Freedom and Discover, both of which have quarterly 5% cash back categories. I'm not crazy about American Express (my motto for them...don't leave home without another card) but they offered $150 bonus and have a constant 3% cash back at grocery stores. I have the Citi Double Cashback card which gives 2% back. I had gotten the Chase Freedom Unlimited card because they were offering $150 bonus plus 15 months 0% APR at a time when I thought I'd be paying for some renovation materials. I have the Amazon Prime card but recently got the Prime Store Card because they offered $60 bonus plus an additional $10 and 2% on purchases when re-loading the card with $100, which, of course, winds up being a better deal than their 5%.


----------



## Liberty

Guess we'd have to define the word "frugal".  What would be frugal to one person might be a lifestyle staple to another.  Hub says I'm tighter than the bark on the north side of a cherry tree and "we'll never live long enough to spend all our money so why do you care"...lol.

The older I get the more I really detest getting ripped off.  For instance, told our electric provider they better sharpen the pencil or I was going elsewhere -better give me the "new customer" rate.

 They gave me such a deal on a 30 month contract rate, but then called them back last month and said I didn't see any difference during the high use season: the rep told me to call back in Oct. as they did specials then. So, called back and they cut it some more. 

Now I've got such a deal I should cover my own ears so even I shouldn't hear it.Wondering when I would get to the very very very lowest rate...lol.
Think of all the households that just pay the monthly bill without trying to get a better rate from their providers.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Liberty said:


> Guess we'd have to define the word "frugal".  What would be frugal to one person might be a lifestyle staple to another.  Hub says I'm tighter than the bark on the north side of a cherry tree and "we'll never live long enough to spend all our money so why do you care"...lol.
> 
> The older I get the more I really detest getting ripped off.  For instance, told our electric provider they better sharpen the pencil or I was going elsewhere -better give me the "new customer" rate.
> 
> They gave me such a deal on a 30 month contract rate, but then called them back last month and said I didn't see any difference during the high use season: the rep told me to call back in Oct. as they did specials then. So, called back and they cut it some more.
> 
> Now I've got such a deal I should cover my own ears so even I shouldn't hear it.Wondering when I would get to the very very very lowest rate...lol.
> Think of all the households that just pay the monthly bill without trying to get a better rate from their providers.


Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout!  LOL  Good for you Liberty!


----------



## StarSong

Liberty said:


> Guess we'd have to define the word "frugal".  What would be frugal to one person might be a lifestyle staple to another.  Hub says I'm tighter than the bark on the north side of a cherry tree and "we'll never live long enough to spend all our money so why do you care"...lol.
> 
> The older I get the more I really detest getting ripped off.  For instance, told our electric provider they better sharpen the pencil or I was going elsewhere -better give me the "new customer" rate.
> 
> They gave me such a deal on a 30 month contract rate, but then called them back last month and said I didn't see any difference during the high use season: the rep told me to call back in Oct. as they did specials then. So, called back and they cut it some more.
> 
> Now I've got such a deal I should cover my own ears so even I shouldn't hear it.Wondering when I would get to the very very very lowest rate...lol.
> Think of all the households that just pay the monthly bill without trying to get a better rate from their providers.


You may be in Texas but you sure sound like a NY-er.


----------



## Gaer

Like Kim, I grew up with "depression era" parents so it sort of stayed.
Guess I watch it close except when it's something for my soul, like books.


----------



## Chet

When I was young I was frugal because I was nearly broke and had no choice. I'm doing OK now after a lifetime of work but frugality has become a habit hard to break.


----------



## Jules

When I was a single parent, I had to be very careful with my limited income.  That is a habit I can’t really break.  DH reminds me to buy what I want, I just want it to be on sale.  

I must admit being thrifty disappeared during the first couple of months of Covid.  I was in the store and out as fast as possible, no fussing about prices.


----------



## StarSong

My parents were Depression era kids - I'd wager that's true for most on this forum.  They weren't foolish with their money, but lived well and never skimped on good food.  

During my adult life I've had periods of greater and lesser financial resources.  I knew how to pull in my horns during difficult times and to enjoy without being wasteful during better times.


----------



## Pink Biz

*I have never been good with money and tend to have extravagant tastes. It's under much better control now because I live on a fixed income and don't need or want as much as time goes by.

After going through a very rough financial period many years ago I learned that I can get by on very little, and that possessions and objects are not substitutes for having what really matters.*


----------



## needshave

Its a difficult question for me to answer, but I would say that I'm cheap, frugal and quality dependent. I will fix and repair always before purchasing a new replacement. I can't justify purchasing a 50K pickup when the restored antique pickup trucks that I have and use will do the job just as well, it my opinion they are more attractive and with only a third of the maintenance costs. As some know, I love to restore historic properties, and I will not buy a 12' long board that has sometimes 4 finger joints ( the splicing of shorter boards together to make it longer) than buying a true one piece board.  Nor will I pay $60.00 for a piece of oak moulding when I can buy the boards in the rough, machine and fabricate the boards myself to match the original for a fraction of that cost. I know it's a bit of a complicated answer but the best I can do honestly.


----------



## Gaer

The price of butter in my local grocery goes from $1.99 a lb. to $5.49 per lb. during the year.  I just caught it at $1.99 a lb, and bought $20.00 worth to last all year.
Food prices are soaring, so I get what's on sale now.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gaer said:


> The price of butter in my local grocery goes from $1.99 a lb. to $5.49 per lb. during the year.  I just caught it at $1.99 a lb, and bought $20.00 worth to last all year.
> Food prices are soaring, so I get what's on sale now.


Gosh, the price of butter today.

I buy nothing but real butter, and I buy a European brand with no added colouring or salt. Have for years, and while I pay a good amount more for it, the quality and taste makes it well worth it.


----------



## Devi

Aunt Marg said:


> I buy nothing but real butter, and I buy a European brand with no added colouring or salt. Have for years, and while I pay a good amount more for it, the quality and taste makes it well worth it.



What brand would that be, @Aunt Marg? I'd love to know.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Devi said:


> What brand would that be, @Aunt Marg? I'd love to know.


Here the butter I buy.

Now Dairyland is Canadian, so my bet is it's not available in the States, however, there are a number of other European style butters out there, and I encourage you to try one.

Speaking for myself, I like the idea of no artificial colours or salt.


----------



## Devi

Thanks, @Aunt Marg. I think you're right -- unsalted butter is wonderful. And artificial colors are just not needed.

I'll have a look for unsalted butter here in the U.S. I'm sure it's carried in some stores.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Devi said:


> Thanks, @Aunt Marg. I think you're right -- unsalted butter is wonderful. And artificial colors are just not needed.
> 
> I'll have a look for unsalted butter here in the U.S. I'm sure it's carried in some stores.


Yes, look for both unsalted and no artificial colouring, Devi.

For a good number of years now I have gauged my buying towards products with less in them. The less - the better.


----------



## win231

Sometimes, "Frugal" is confused with "Cheap."
Frugal is just not wasting money or anything valuable.
Cheap is taking a penny out of your pocket & Lincoln squints at the light.


----------



## Aunt Marg

win231 said:


> Sometimes, "Frugal" is confused with "Cheap."
> Frugal is just not wasting money or anything valuable.
> Cheap is taking a penny out of your pocket & Lincoln squints at the light.


LOL!

Or here in Canada, squeezing a nickel until the beaver poops.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@Gaer & @Aunt Marg  That's what I'm talkin about Gaer.  My husband used to buy Kirkland brand butter and I like it very much but I hardly use butter, so there's some still in the freezer.  I use I Can't Believe It's Not Butter spray because it's easy to put on my broccoli and it has a bit of a salty taste but does not contain sodium.  I know...maybe it's bad for me but I did ask my nutritionist about it. She said she doubts it would do much harm because the water content is high.  Anyway...I will not be without it. My son used to buy Kerry Gold butter...it's expensive, even at Costco. I notice last two times he bought butter it was Kirkland.


----------



## Gaer

Aunt Marg said:


> Gosh, the price of butter today.
> 
> I buy nothing but real butter, and I buy a European brand with no added colouring or salt. Have for years, and while I pay a good amount more for it, the quality and taste makes it well worth it.


My daughter buys only the Irish brand (forget the name)  but it's WONDERFUL!  I'm not in that bracket to afford it.

KERRY!  THAT'S IT!  Wish I could buy only that!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Gaer said:


> My daughter buys only the Irish brand (forget the name)  but it's WONDERFUL!  I'm not in that bracket to afford it.
> 
> KERRY!  THAT'S IT!  Wish I could buy only that!


My son gave me some of his Kerry Gold Gaer. I wanted to try it because he raved about it. Honestly I liked Kirkland better and it's way cheaper.


----------



## Gaer

OneEyedDiva said:


> My son gave me some of his Kerry Gold Gaer. I wanted to try it because he raved about it. Honestly I liked Kirkland better and it's way cheaper.


Kirkland must be only an East Coast thing.  They don't sell it here.
BTW:  I didn't mean to divert this thread to "butter".  Sorry.


----------



## Devi

Kirkland is sold at Costco on the West coast -- at least, in California and Washington.


----------



## Gaer

Devi said:


> Kirkland is sold at Costco on the West coast.


No Costco anywhere around here!  I'm in the boonies!   hahaha!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Gaer said:


> Kirkland must be only an East Coast thing.  They don't sell it here.
> BTW:  I didn't mean to divert this thread to "butter".  Sorry.


No problemo my friend. Good conversations always have some diversions, at least the ones I've had.


----------



## Jules

When butter‘s on sale I buy 3 or 4 pounds, cut it into quarters & freeze them.  When I thaw a quarter, I cut it into quarters again.  DH doesn’t eat butter so it lasts for a long time.  I do bake with butter.   

@Aunt Marg, what store do you find that European Dairyland in.  I’ve never seen it here.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Jules said:


> When butter‘s on sale I buy 3 or 4 pounds, cut it into quarters & freeze them.  When I thaw a quarter, I cut it into quarters again.  DH doesn’t eat butter so it lasts for a long time.  I do bake with butter.
> 
> @Aunt Marg, what store do you find that European Dairyland in.  I’ve never seen it here.


I buy it at our Save-on-Foods grocery store.

Do you guys have a Save-on-Foods, Jules?

I've never seen it anywhere else but Save-on-Foods.


----------



## StarSong

Butter is usually cheaper right before the holidays.  My cookie baking eats through about 20 lbs of unsalted butter (Kirkland) from TG - Christmas.  I've got 6 lbs in my freezer right now and will pick up 12 more next week.  Today I'll do a quick inventory of all my baking supplies so I can procure what's needed over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Jules

Aunt Marg said:


> I buy it at our Save-on-Foods grocery store.


Thanks.  I might go to one tomorrow. It’s shopping day.  
I‘ve read raves about French butter & never knew why.  Maybe it’s time to treat myself.  
Butter isn’t the same quality as it used to be years ago, IMO.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Jules said:


> Thanks.  I might go to one tomorrow. It’s shopping day.
> I‘ve read raves about French butter & never knew why.  Maybe it’s time to treat myself.
> Butter isn’t the same quality as it used to be years ago, IMO.


Do let me know how you make out, Jules. 

I think you're going to be overjoyed when you taste the Dairyland European.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> Thanks.  I might go to one tomorrow. It’s shopping day.
> I‘ve read raves about French butter & never knew why.  Maybe it’s time to treat myself.
> Butter isn’t the same quality as it used to be years ago, IMO.


Please report back.  I'll be interested to learn your impressions.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Any good, rich, juicy, buttery news for us, Jules?


----------



## Aunt Marg

Still waiting for Jules, to butter us up!


----------



## Liberty

Jules said:


> Thanks.  I might go to one tomorrow. It’s shopping day.
> I‘ve read raves about French butter & never knew why.  Maybe it’s time to treat myself.
> Butter isn’t the same quality as it used to be years ago, IMO.


Think the Irish butter is better. Have bought both and prefer the Irish.


----------



## StarSong

Liberty said:


> Think the Irish butter is better. Have bought both and prefer the Irish.


Interesting - can you guess why it's better?  
Would you say it is dramatically better, a little bit better, or somewhere in between?


----------



## Jules

Aunt Marg said:


> Still waiting for Jules, to butter us up!


I tried to give the comparison a good test.  The results - I can’t taste the difference.  

There’s a fat content listing on the European package.  The next time in the store, I’ll compare both packages to see if there’s a significant difference.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Interesting - can you guess why it's better?
> Would you say it is dramatically better, a little bit better, or somewhere in between?


Remember?
*Betty Botter bought some butter
      But she said this butter's bitter
If I put it in my batter
It will make my batter bitter,
But a bit of better butter
Will surely make my batter better.

So she bought a bit of butter
Better than her bitter butter
And she put it in her batter
And her batter was not bitter.
So t'was better Betty Botter
      Bought a bit of better butter.    
 *


----------



## Liberty

StarSong said:


> Interesting - can you guess why it's better?
> Would you say it is dramatically better, a little bit better, or somewhere in between?


Lets put it this way StarSong... think if you take a whiff of both of them and then taste them, you'll be able to tell the difference. Only buy the French when they don't have any "Kerrygold".  Still formulate food part time for some clients, so let me put it this way...wouldn't use it to make those special "butter" cookies or to slather on top of your priceless homemade bread.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Jules said:


> I tried to give the comparison a good test.  The results - I can’t taste the difference.
> 
> There’s a fat content listing on the European package.  The next time in the store, I’ll compare both packages to see if there’s a significant difference.


Thank you greatly for letting me know!

I would have never expected the findings.


----------



## StarSong

Liberty said:


> Lets put it this way StarSong... think if you take a whiff of both of them and then taste them, you'll be able to tell the difference. Only buy the French when they don't have any "Kerrygold".  Still formulate food part time for some clients, so let me put it this way...wouldn't use it to make those special "butter" cookies or to slather on top of your priceless homemade bread.


I buy regular unsalted butter and only use it for cookies.  (My own diet ranges between 95% - 99% plant based, depending on the season.)  Given that I go through over 20 lbs of butter for giveaway cookies during the holidays, I'm not spending nearly 3X the amount for Irish or French butter.  My friends' palates aren't quite that sophisticated anyway.  To be honest, they're just thrilled to see their packages of Christmas cookies arrive in the mail.  

I appreciate the information though and will store it in the back of my brain for future reference.


----------



## Liberty

StarSong said:


> I buy regular unsalted butter and only use it for cookies.  (My own diet ranges between 95% - 99% plant based, depending on the season.)  Given that I go through over 20 lbs of butter for giveaway cookies during the holidays, I'm not spending nearly 3X the amount for Irish or French butter.  My friends' palates aren't quite that sophisticated anyway.  To be honest, they're just thrilled to see their packages of Christmas cookies arrive in the mail.
> 
> I appreciate the information though and will store it in the back of my brain for future reference.


Most of the "across the pond" butters are grass fed, unlike American butters.  Here what you are saying about the "giveaways" at Christmas.  Agree on that - save your bucks for something with more "bang" for the buck.


----------



## Remy

I wish I could change some things from the past and save that money instead of spending it. Didn't get into debt though with credit cards. I'll say yes at this time of my life. I don't need much. I'm not into a bunch of clothes. I don't need any more jewelry. I can eat cheap if I have to.


----------



## StarSong

I don't know anyone who's spending a lot of money right now.


----------



## Knight

OneEyedDiva said:


> If so, are you frugal because you want to be or have to be? I'm frugal because I want to be and finding bargains is fun. In what ways are you frugal?


Frugal yes I want value for what I buy. This week Smith's grocery has bone in choice N Y Strip roasts on sale for $3.99 a lb. Usually 8 to 12 lbs. a roast. What I like about Smith's is I can take that roast back to the butcher shop & have it cut down into strip steaks. Always nice to have steak ready to BBQ if the kids pop in


----------



## Victor

what is the difference between frugal, thrifty and cheap. Is frugal a nice word for cheap?


----------



## Aneeda72

Victor said:


> what is the difference between frugal, thrifty and cheap. Is frugal a nice word for cheap?


There is no nice word for cheap, cheap is just cheap.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Victor said:


> what is the difference between frugal, thrifty and cheap. Is frugal a nice word for cheap?


*Frugal*: Knowing how to make things last, being economical, wise, and resourceful.

*Thrifty*: Watching ones every step pertaining to spending, buying, and having.

*Cheap*: Crying when one has to part with a nickel. Refusing to replace things that need replacing, because the expense may alter ones net worth, regardless of how miniscule the amount may be.


----------



## Marie5656

*I try hard to be. I clip coupons, shop sales, etc.  I just like havng money left at the end of the month.  My frugality allowed me to be able to pay my full insurance co-pay last week ($500) when I had to have body work done on my car ( I'd had a close encounter with one of those cement barriers in a parking lot) without dipping into savings, or using credit card.*


----------



## Ellen Marie

Yes, I am frugal.... first because it was necessary and how because it is a way of life


----------



## Ellen Marie

As I have read here, coupons can require you to buy something you really don't want to take advantage of the coupon.... that isn't saving.... that is spending.  Instead of buying Tide Pods, I buy the largest box of oxydol I can find, I think that is 80 in a bag... I use two a year.   Even cheaper and probably better, make your own laundry soap.   I used to think I had to have Tide, but I don't any more.  I just have to have clean clothes.  I don't buy fabric softener, I use a large bag of loose wool instead.  Dries your clothes with one-third less power. 

One item I MUST have.... Cascade.... nothing but.   I buy economical food, or I grow my own... don't waste any food.  What I don't eat within three days goes into the freezer or becomes dog food.   I cook almost all my meals from scratch, can everything in site.

I don't shop Walmart.... they sell cheap China products that aren't worth what you pay for them... or cheap clothes.   

For several years, I worked at Christmas somewhere that would sell toys just to get the 10% employee discount.  

I mystery shop for a lot of what I need.... Today, I visited three Casey stores.   I only got paid $9 for shopping each store... but I got a $5 reimbursement.  Picked up two 15-packs of Diet Coke and 1 24-pack of water.  These items will be reimbursed to me.  

Being creative is not "cheap"... it is being sensible.


----------



## Marie5656

@Ellen Marie  You are right about the coupons.  I use them, but rarely for items I would not normally buy. I have brand loyalty to a few things, so it is a bonus if I score a coupon.  I often will use one for something that I use, but am not totally loyal to a specific brand.  Used wisely, coupons can be a plus


----------



## Knight

Not quite as frugal as I used to be. About two months back I stopped putting the almost empty & hard to squeeze toothpaste tube under a board & driving my car over the board to squeeze those last few drops out.

Maybe I really am frugal because I just figured out that starting the car & running it uses more gas than those last few drops of toothpaste are worth


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian

I’m not frugal when it comes to food, but I don’t buy much else. I can’t stand clutter and excess things so I just don’t buy them.


----------



## Blessed

Wilberforce said:


> I agree it is a misunderstood word. Frugal doesn't mean  cheap it means to be careful and spend wisely. Penny pinching isn't frugal either , it is also cheap, especially when it causes hardship like the post about the burgers..Cheap is when you take a jam jar that you have just used the last of , add water swish it around and serve it as fruit juice!!  I knew a family who had their toilet tissue rationed, Dad gave them a roll which had to last a fixed period of time , if you ran out  there was no more till the next time, that is not frugal it is mean.
> 
> Glad to see someone appreciates their heirloom tomatoes, I am a seed saver, tomatoes, squash  and beans particularly. so always lots of tomato choices here.  I too donate my surplus . I do miss my acreage though as space is so limited now.
> I hate to buy seeds, it seems so unnecessary  with all the seed swapping that goes on. I couldn't in a 100 years grow all that I have but it is a bit addictive. I wonder if there is a tomato with a name that suggests frugality.I will have to check that one LOL
> 
> 
> I am yearning for that crab again now, I should not have chatted about it.


I am frugal by nature.  I was raised that way.   I have a very good retirement, not rich, not poor.  I will admit it I ever had a chance to buy that crab, I would do it with no hesitation, just for the experience!


----------



## dseag2

My father grew up during the Great Depression so he was beyond frugal for good reason.  He later became successful and would buy us nice things, but he would always research them to death before buying so he made sure they were the absolute best quality and would last forever.  Although we would end up with the best, it would take years to get there.  

Since we often choose a road very different than our parents, I was anything but frugal in my 40's.  I spent every dime I made on new cars, clothes, home furnishings, etc.  It was only in my 50's that I realized I needed to start saving.  This was after my father passed away and I realized I needed to become the responsible one.  I socked every penny I could into my 401k.  I'm so glad I did.  

I do consider myself frugal these days.  I've owned the same car for almost 6 years.  We've been in the same house for 16 years.  I've slowed down my driving to conserve gas.  I look at the points I've earned at various grocery stores and redeem them at their gas stations.  I put everything I can on my credit card to earn cash back.

So, essentially I've come full circle and have become my Dad.


----------



## Blessed

dseag2 said:


> My father grew up during the Great Depression so he was beyond frugal for good reason.  He later became successful and would buy us nice things, but he would always research them to death before buying so he made sure they were the absolute best quality and would last forever.  Although we would end up with the best, it would take years to get there.
> 
> Since we often choose a road very different than our parents, I was anything but frugal in my 40's.  I spent every dime I made on new cars, clothes, home furnishings, etc.  It was only in my 50's that I realized I needed to start saving.  This was after my father passed away and I realized I needed to become the responsible one.  I socked every penny I could into my 401k.  I'm so glad I did.
> 
> I do consider myself frugal these days.  I've owned the same car for almost 6 years.  We've been in the same house for 16 years.  I've slowed down my driving to conserve gas.  I look at the points I've earned at various grocery stores and redeem them at their gas stations.  I put everything I can on my credit card to earn cash back.
> 
> So, essentially I've come full circle and have become my Dad.


Never was a big spender. I ran the budget in married life. I had do things in a certain way. Make sure everything was paid on time.  Saved a certain amount for retirement.  Made sure my son could pursue things he wanted to do. Last but not least had some leeway built in for the hubby. For some strange reason he always wanted to have a couple hundred in his wallet.  LOL.

In the same home we bought twenty nine years ago.  Drive a 14 yr old car that only has 40M miles. Son was sent to college without student loans. I watch every penny I spend but I don't go without anything I need.  I never met anyone named Jones so I don't worry about what they do. LOL


----------



## JonSR77

I greatly respect being disciplined with money.

In this house, we have eaten way too much ramen and mac n' cheese to save money.

Pretty sure that is a bad financial idea, because if we trash our health, our increased medical bills are going to be far more than what we would have saved by just eating junk.


----------



## Lavinia

I love spending money but never spend more than I have to. I do research first to compare prices and quality before finally buying something. This is where the internet really comes into its own.


----------



## Teacher Terry

I am frugal but spend money on what’s important to me such as my dogs and travel.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

JonSR77 said:


> I greatly respect being disciplined with money.
> 
> In this house, we have eaten way too much ramen and mac n' cheese to save money.
> 
> Pretty sure that is a bad financial idea, because if we trash our health, our increased medical bills are going to be far more than what we would have saved by just eating junk.


Your sodium consumption must've been astronomical !  So I'm hoping ya'll gave up* that* diet.

@Ellen Marie  My late DIL was a whiz when it came to coupons. She even taught a couple of classes on how to use them. She wound up giving expensive attendance gifts which I'm sure either made her break even (if not operating at a loss) with what she collected in fees from we attendees. She once walked out of the supermarket spending $75 on $300 worth of groceries (yes...all stuff she used). Another time, she paid nothing...absolutely nothing for a cart full of groceries!


----------



## Alligatorob

OneEyedDiva said:


> In what ways are you frugal?


I manage to live within my means, so frugal enough I guess.  

My wife would say no... about me anyway.


----------



## JonSR77

OneEyedDiva said:


> Your sodium consumption must've been astronomical !  So I'm hoping ya'll gave up* that* diet.
> 
> @Ellen Marie  My late DIL was a whiz when it came to coupons. She even taught a couple of classes on how to use them. She wound up giving expensive attendance gifts which I'm sure either made her break even (if not operating at a loss) with what she collected in fees from we attendees. She once walked out of the supermarket spending $75 on $300 worth of groceries (yes...all stuff she used). Another time, she paid nothing...absolutely nothing for a cart full of groceries!



Well, yes.  But we still eat a lot of canned food and frozen food.  The money is just not there to do otherwise.  I try to keep fresh fruit and salad fixings here...but generally, our diet would be a lot healthier if we weren't living paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## Liberty

I'm frugal...not all over but in some places.


----------



## MickaC

Have always been a wise shopper......price check, sales.
Saving, yes.
If there was something i really wanted, i waited, sometimes got a good deal, sometimes, didn't, so i didn't get it.
I make sure there is always money to keep up repairs and maintenance on my house......have been thinking a lot about the cost of maintenance of my place being just me here.....I really don't need this big house, or this huge yard.
I try to shop wisely on groceries, but it seems sometimes expensive for just one.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

JonSR77 said:


> Well, yes.  But we still eat a lot of canned food and frozen food.  The money is just not there to do otherwise.  I try to keep fresh fruit and salad fixings here...but generally, our diet would be a lot healthier if we weren't living paycheck to paycheck.


I keep canned goods here in case but when it comes to vegetables and some fruits, I mostly use frozen. I do love Chef Boy Ar Dee ravioli on occasion and use canned kidney beans to make chili...maybe twice a month. I do have frozen spinach-mozzarella ravioli as well which I'll make more often than the canned ravioli. Just have to add some pasta sauce, which, BTW has more sodium than one would think from the taste.


----------



## Teacher Terry

I am frugal but spend on things that are important to me. I am going to Ireland for 11 days in June and the tour cost 4600 but it includes everything.


----------



## JonSR77

Teacher Terry said:


> I am frugal but spend on things that are important to me. I am going to Ireland for 11 days in June and the tour cost 4600 but it includes everything.



Ireland sounds amazing!

Would love to go!

Are you going to take that Rocky Road to Dublin?


----------



## Lethe200

I'm a spender and so is my spouse. But he is frugal when it comes to certain clothing items - not all, which is odd! - while I confess to washing plastic food storage bags to reuse them a couple of times before adding them to the recycling bag.

When we travel - which we haven't done much of in the last 2 yrs, not surprisingly - I don't often spend on high-end hotels. Not because I don't like them, but because they usually are costly as they have amenities we don't use, such as swimming pools, tennis courts, massages, and pre-dinner 'guest Happy Hour' stuff. 

Doesn't interest us - we're all about the food when we travel, LOL. I'm thinking we'll visit LVegas in the off-season this year, just so I can dine at Joel Robuchon a couple of times. Foie gras, here we come.......!


----------



## Llynn

I generally live well below my means so in that way I suppose I could be called frugal. On the other hand,  I don't clip coupons nor do I put a great deal of effort into chasing bargains.

At this point in my life, I neither want nor need much so consequently I actually spend little;  except for the taxes my loving government (at all levels) seems to take delight in increasing yearly.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Am I frugal?  This says it all:


----------



## Packerjohn

Well, I don't buy "stuff" I don't need anymore and I hate getting ripped off.  However, when it comes to travel I don't mind spending 8 or $10,000 on a great holiday.  I figured that I'm not going to be around forever and I really hate to think of the smiles on the faces of my kids when they see a copy of the will.   I believe we should spend it when we are able to do it.  My older brother died and they found $5,800 stuffed in his chesterfield in cash.  His nephews got about $360,000.  When he lived he was too cheap to get a haircut or go for coffee with the other old timers.  He said the coffee was too expensive.  For sure,  I'm not going to follow his crazy way of thinking.


----------



## CarolfromTX

We e been reasonably frugal through the years. Now that we are retired, and can afford to cut loose a bit, it’s a hard habit to break. We are splurging on cruises, so I guess we are no longer that frugal.


----------



## dseag2

When I was working, I never paid any attention to coupons or savings opportunities.  Now that I'm retired, I consistently look at my grocery receipts to see how many points I have earned.  A couple of our local grocery stores have gas stations and I fill up there when I've earned enough rewards points for a discount.  

Prior to retirement, my credit card of choice earned me airline points because I traveled all the time on business.  I now use a credit card that pays me back.  I put everything possible on that credit card (utility bills, car insurance, etc.)  I just ordered off Amazon and my $90 purchase was free due to the points.

I am cheap these days!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

MickaC said:


> Have always been a wise shopper......price check, sales.
> Saving, yes.
> If there was something i really wanted, i waited, sometimes got a good deal, sometimes, didn't, so i didn't get it.
> I make sure there is always money to keep up repairs and maintenance on my house......have been thinking a lot about the cost of maintenance of my place being just me here.....I really don't need this big house, or this huge yard.
> I try to shop wisely on groceries, but it seems sometimes expensive for just one.


"If there was something i really wanted, i waited, sometimes got a good deal, sometimes, didn't, so i didn't get it." This reminds me of when decades ago 16 Plus had this wool herringbone maxi coat I wanted. I'd swing by from work to see if it was marked down yet. After doing this about 3 times, I wound up getting it at half price (from $160 to $80). I had that coat for decades until the lining could no longer be fixed. A couple of years ago, I found a similar coat at my favorite thrift, consignment shop for $5!

Since you feel your house is too big now and you're concerned about it's upkeep, are you considering moving? If so, would you look for a condo or senior living community?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

dseag2 said:


> When I was working, I never paid any attention to coupons or savings opportunities.  Now that I'm retired, I consistently look at my grocery receipts to see how many points I have earned.  A couple of our local grocery stores have gas stations and I fill up there when I've earned enough rewards points for a discount.
> 
> Prior to retirement, my credit card of choice earned me airline points because I traveled all the time on business.  I now use a credit card that pays me back.  I put everything possible on that credit card (utility bills, car insurance, etc.)  I just ordered off Amazon and my $90 purchase was free due to the points.
> 
> I am cheap these days!


I doubt you are cheap my friend, but have excelled at being frugal.  It's very smart to put everything possible on your reward cards. I do the same thing. The only thing that doesn't go on are my carrying charges (co-op speak for HOA fees) and electric bill because their fees for doing so are too hefty. I have two cards that pay 5% cash back on rotating quarterly categories...Chase Freedom and Discover. Then I have Citibank which consistently pays 2% and Chase Freedom Unlimited (normally 1.5% cashback) which has bonus categories until 2025 for Lyfts (5%) and restaurants (3%). As of this month, I will have earned $729 so far this year; $200 of that for opening an American Express card through my brokerage. I stopped using the regular AmEx card because of it's cash back policy. These cash back rewards beat saving account rates, that's for sure. I keep track of which card to use for what, when..using my notepad app. The April - June category for Chase Amazon is 3% back on groceries. And Amazon Synchrony is always 5% at Amazon. Whew! 

@Teacher Terry  Sounds like you have an exciting trip coming up. Safe travels and enjoy!

@Lethe200  I get incredible deals being a timeshare owner. I get one week "free" (really it's prepaid) annually, in a one bedroom suite with kitchenette, which I no longer need since my husband passed. But it will continue for my son, then his heirs, who will inherit the timeshare (which is paid in full). Other times I'll book studio suites, also with kitchenette for $49 - $58 a night, including taxes, at my oceanfront home resort in Atlantic City. If I want to go elsewhere, the RCI exchange club membership has deals, as low as $289 for a week. RCI is affiliated with thousands of nice resort hotels, stateside and abroad, including Wyndhams, Hiltons and Marriotts. It's great that you know how to travel and hopefully will be able to do so soon.


----------



## Trish

Teacher Terry said:


> I am frugal but spend on things that are important to me. I am going to Ireland for 11 days in June and the tour cost 4600 but it includes everything.


I am a little envious.  I hope you have a great time.  Ireland is one of my favourite places and I have spent a lot of time there over the years,


----------



## Packerjohn

To all you frugal and/or cheap skates out there, I have this to say:  "It's better to be cheap than to be broke.  It's even worse to be in debt."  So, being cheap is a pretty good thing when you really think about it.


----------



## Leann

Packerjohn said:


> Well, I don't buy "stuff" I don't need anymore and I hate getting ripped off.  However, when it comes to travel I don't mind spending 8 or $10,000 on a great holiday.  I figured that I'm not going to be around forever and I really hate to think of the smiles on the faces of my kids when they see a copy of the will.   I believe we should spend it when we are able to do it.  My older brother died and they found $5,800 stuffed in his chesterfield in cash.  His nephews got about $360,000.  When he lived he was too cheap to get a haircut or go for coffee with the other old timers.  He said the coffee was too expensive.  For sure,  I'm not going to follow his crazy way of thinking.


I'm with you when it comes to travel. It's something I truly enjoy. My father and one of my siblings died in their 50s. Nothing is promised to us. So I'd like to do some things while i can.

As to being frugal, I guess I am but I think it's more that I'm deliberate. I keep a detailed budget on an Excel spreadsheet so I'm aware of my financial obligations and my income which really helps me make better financial decisions when I want to spend money for something not in my budget.

I've made some cuts such as eliminating cable (reduced my monthly bill by $100), combining trips so I only drive once or twice a week and all of it is local, turning off the air conditioning on nice days (when temps are in the 70s) and cooking all of my meals at home (only eating out 1x/mth when I meet with a group of friends). I don't have a monthly water or sewer bill because I have a well and septic BUT the well pump just needed to be replaced last month ($3500) and the septic distribution box and pipes are going to be replaced next month ($13,500). Unexpected, yes. But I'd rather have this done now while the weather is nice than when the bitter winds of winter blow and the ground is frozen over with ice and snow. At first blush, shelling out $17,000 for repairs might be painful however I'm actually grateful to God for all of this. These repairs will prevent headaches and bigger problems in the future.


----------

